
Ask HN: Tips on Moving/Getting Hired into the Denver/Boulder Tech World - chatellm
I&#x27;m a NYC based product manager who is trying to figure out the best way to move to the Denver&#x2F;Boulder area. It seems that the Boulder and Denver startup weeks would be good networking events, what other events or knowledge might be helpful as I work toward finding and making connections within the tech Colorado tech world. Thanks!
======
chad_strategic
There are a ton of start ups here in Boulder, Denver and the outlaying
suburbs. Even Fort Collins (FOCO). If you are physically in Colorado, there
are ton of meetups. I would recommend New Tech Denver, New Tech Boulder.
(These are are great networking events, usually 100 people.) I host the
CoFounder Lab in Denver.

Denver startup week is in the fall, and Boulder is I think right now? I have
found these weeks to be best for networking and maybe partying.

I don't know much about product manager positions, but you try talking to a
recruiter, at least to get the lay of the land.

Lots of cannabis start ups as well. I would also check
[http://angel.co](http://angel.co)

Hope that helps.

